# How heavily do colleges search your room over break...



## blase deviant

Like we got an e-mail saying they will be looking for any drug/alcohol paraphenelia over break (says even decorative). I dunno if they just mean like, an obvious bong or shotglasses and big things of liquor, or if they're gonna look through all your stuff?

And there's like 600+ rooms so they can't search them all, can they? But we do get like a month off for winter, so...

Will they just come in and peek and see if everythings regulation (no fire hazards and crap), or go all out?

Wouldn't it be a privacy invasion to rifle through your crap? Think they do it anyway?

Sorry to have the only drug topic on the board, but this is a drug forum.

BTW, not talking about weed or anything that smells, and not huge amounts. It's sorta hidden, but if they're looking through all hiding spots/going all out...


----------



## hashish2020

Thank god i go to a university in a country where youre an adult at 18---or 19, depending on province, thats it


----------



## PGTips

College never searches my room. We have "bedders" who come in every week day and clean out our rubbish bin, hoover and once a week change the bed sheets, so if I were to leave a huge pile of pills or a mound of cocaine (not that I have either of those) on my desk they would notice, but they do little more than a cursory sweep of the room doing a quick tidy.

I think if specific charges are levelled at someone, they will search our rooms, but not just because we're away on holiday. Besides, during the holidays we either have to vacate our rooms completely or we have to pay to keep the rooms (we pay for 9 weeks of rent per term, holidays are extra). If we keep the rooms then they treat is as if its term time. Bedders come in occasionally, and any porters knock and if you're not there, they don't come in unless it is something like to replace a light (and even then you can open the door and tell them to come back later).


----------



## hexum

It depends what country you are in... but, from my experience here in the US, they cannot open anything. Drawers will remain closed, and even if they dont, its prolly an illegal search, but no one but a lawyer can know for sure


----------



## pennywise

from what i understand, they own the room, so they have a legal right to search it. I'm not sure what the extent of that search might be, but i know even if certain areas of the room are protected initially, they only need a very flimsy pretext to search the protected areas. It could be anything, from an empty plastic bag lying around ("commonly used to package narcotics") to the fact that the room "smelled funny" (they might cite a "chemical smell" or a traces of a "smoky smell"). Its problably best to get rid of whatever one might or might not have in their room.


----------



## blase deviant

Hmm... I was gonna post hiding place ideas, but I dunno, I'm sort of paranoid of them seeing this/monitoring my connection...

I had like 4 or 5 ideas and was wondering if people would comment on/rank them, but...


----------



## innocensuality

I don't know about your school, but at the University of Washington the rule is just that they can't open anything drawers or anything.  They don't even go in the room...they simply open the door, look for anything in plain view, then move on to the next room.  I suggest you ask your RA about it.  He/she should be happy to let you know what the rules are when it comes to room searches.  Hope this helps!


----------



## blase deviant

innocensuality said:
			
		

> I don't know about your school, but at the University of Washington the rule is just that they can't open anything drawers or anything.  They don't even go in the room...they simply open the door, look for anything in plain view, then move on to the next room.  I suggest you ask your RA about it.  He/she should be happy to let you know what the rules are when it comes to room searches.  Hope this helps!



I thought about that, but don't wanna arouse my RA's suspicions.


----------



## WacoWas AnAccident

You are incredibily paranoid. You're over-analyzing things. 

Really, I wouldn't worry unless you have like a very large quanityt of something that might be hard to hide. Otherwise, hide it in a pretty good place, and you'll almost certainly be fine. If you're in the US, they'd be hard pressed to find legal justififcation for taking apart your whole room while you're gone. And relax man, you're way too wound up. If you're that worried, stash it with a friend, take it with you, get rid of it. There are always alternatives.


----------



## blase deviant

WacoWas AnAccident said:
			
		

> You are incredibily paranoid. You're over-analyzing things.
> 
> Really, I wouldn't worry unless you have like a very large quanityt of something that might be hard to hide. Otherwise, hide it in a pretty good place, and you'll almost certainly be fine. If you're in the US, they'd be hard pressed to find legal justififcation for taking apart your whole room while you're gone. And relax man, you're way too wound up. If you're that worried, stash it with a friend, take it with you, get rid of it. There are always alternatives.



Well, I do have anxiety. 

I rely on benzos, and my doctor won't prescribe them for me. I don't wanna take them home in my baggage and have my parents confiscate them, because then I'll be left out in the cold as a quivering, panic-ridden, non-functional mess.

Hmmm... I guess you're right though.


----------



## faris

hide your shit under your ceiling tiles.  they won't go to the trouble of looking there, especially with so many rooms, like you said.  at my school i got busted for participating in an illegal act, even though i did not illegally DO anything, i was in a picture with someone who DID, and that person put that picture up on their wall along with said contraband, and because i was a senior who already had a record (something stupid my freshman year) and the other girl was a freshman, i'm the one who got the harsher punishment.  they were doing fire alarm checks while we were on the road for a soccer match, and confiscated the photo and the stolen sign.  i didn't live on campus and didnt' steal the sign, but i still got busted.

point of my story is that anything you might have in your room that in any way could be considered illegal, or otherwise points to you and your buds doing something illegal...remove it at once/take it home with you, or fucking hide it somewhere they won't bother looking because of time constraints.  don't have anything incriminating in there at all.


----------



## *=Regulator=*

Bury the shit in the school football field like they did to that union boss!


----------



## blase deviant

Man, I was thinking of rolling it up inside a shirt and putting it in the drawer with my other shirts. I dunno if they'd rifle through my crap like that/it's that obvious a hiding spot?

I mean, I dunno why they'd look, but my university can be sort of shitty at times, so I wouldn't put it past them.


----------

